# Wood River HVLP Gravity Feed Spray Gun



## NiteWalker

I have the grizzly version of this on the way (H7669). It's the same gun, just has the regulator included. I also grabbed a couple of the gravity feed gun stands and a 1.7 needle set. I wanted the 2 mm set, but grizzly is backordered until 8/31. I'll probably just order that through woodcraft along with a couple of extra cups.

I can't wait to start using it. Reviews everywhere are pretty much all positive, saying it's a great spray gun for the price.


----------



## croessler

Did you put a dryer or separator in line between the gun and compressor? I just picked up this gun last week and have not had a chance to give it a test run.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Just a water trap at the compressor.


----------



## PPK

I've used the Harbor Freight version (probably the exact same gun) for years, and it costs $10 on sale ;-)
Works great.


----------

